# Off-shore EMS



## medic8613 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have heard (in passing) about an extension course (like TEMS or WEMT/WALS) in off-shore (for working on ships/oil rigs, etc.) medicine for EMTs or medics. Has anyone heard of this or know what organizations offer this kind of training?


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 28, 2007)

Acadian Ambulance offers it for their contract service's medics. I took the course back in '98, very advanced training and expanded scope at that time. Not really sure what it encompasses today.............


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 28, 2007)

We have two seasoned Paramedics (one a new RN as well) that just left a few months ago for ship medics. They have no additional education other than Paramedic school and well seasoned. 

They work 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off. Unable to go outside the infirmary due to safety restrictions, lots of satellite t.v., antibiotic therapy, cough, sutures, staples, etc.. Nearest hospital is 3 hours flying time, that is *if* the Coast Guard will or can fly... so one may be with a serious patient for a while. 

Financially, it appears okay money except when one figures up an hourly rate gone away from home, it is not that great.... ($75k/yr)

R/r


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 29, 2007)

They do sutures and staples without training beyond paramedic? I never learned any of that in medic school.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2007)

medic8613 said:


> They do sutures and staples without training beyond paramedic? I never learned any of that in medic school.


It is my understanding that Acadian offers courses beyond EMT-Paramedic for those that work off-shore.  Suturing and stapling isn't the hardest skill to learn.


----------

